# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Do u have one???

## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

thnx 3mmar :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

welcome :Smile:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

thnx 3mmar
 :Wink:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_thnx 3mmar


_

welcome, thats ur nice :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

VERY NICE MY FRIEND

----------


## anoucha

ثانكس

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

yes i have

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
__


 best regards for those pearls

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

these r the real friends

 :SnipeR (62): thank u bro

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

welcome ajluni top

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Confused: i dont know if i have or not ammar

----------

